# foreigners looking to move in SG in 2013



## mmjm (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi,

I am a Filipina looking to move in SG with my boyfriend from New Zealand. We would like to know the best & fastest way to find jobs in SG. Is it practical to move there in January/February and just look for jobs when we get there? They said that the best time to look for a job in SG is during those times since employees are leaving & transferring jobs. 

Hope you guys can help.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

hi

as a live-in-partner (as I assume), you cannot get a dependant pass under your boyfriend's name, unless you can jump the hurdle of getting the relationship certified ...

So you need to get a job, and hence what is your background ? trade ? experience ?

And what is your boyfriend's background / trade / Experience ?

Traditionally, people tend to move around or after CNY, if their employer gives them bonus around CNY, or more likely end of December, if the employer gives them bonus during December period .. it varies though ...

Good luck in your migration ..


----------



## slyder (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi,

Singapore doesn't recognize defacto relationships, unlike NZ that recognizes them after 2 years. Even engagements are not recognized in Singapore unless a firm wedding date has been confirmed with supporting documents. 

Ur best bet is to apply individually, or get married, assuming ur partner is able to gain a work pass u can enter on depend ants pass. Will you bring children? This opens another can of worms!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

slyder: beg to differ there ..

Singapore does recognise Civil partnership, for those coming from countries where it can be attested as so .. like, England, France .. and the like, and the partner can obtain a DP for the other .. 

though in this case, I doubt they would recognise the same for a Filipino + NZ as in a civil partnership.


----------



## slyder (Dec 1, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> slyder: beg to differ there ..
> 
> Singapore does recognise Civil partnership, for those coming from countries where it can be attested as so .. like, England, France .. and the like, and the partner can obtain a DP for the other ..
> 
> though in this case, I doubt they would recognise the same for a Filipino + NZ as in a civil partnership.


ecureilx: thanks for the correction. 


From my painful experience on immigration matters ,over the years a lot depends on that smiley person at ICA... ,If you find another person at ICA on a different day you will get a different answer to your immigration questions which is why I always make them CONFIRM after they provide advice.

I had some experience with a friend seeking defacto recognition from a NZ relationship and they got turned down ...a little more complicated in their case. 

I presume a lot comes down to the main breadwinners status and the origin of the partner in the relationship.


----------



## mmjm (Dec 3, 2012)

*follow up questions*

Hi guys,

Thank you for your replies. We're not looking into getting married anytime soon. I think my question now is if it's worth going there as tourists and finding jobs since this season seems to be an advantage knowing people move from 1 company to another. I am a trainer in a BPO company in Manila & my boyfriend is also a trainer/learning design specialist in a telecom company in NZ. I have 8 years working experience & he has 15 years.

Do you know any headhunters (free/paid) who can help us when we get there since agencies do not reply to our applications bec we are not yet there. Thank you again for your time & I hope to get feedback from you on my follow up questions.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

mmjm said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Thank you for your replies. We're not looking into getting married anytime soon. I think my question now is if it's worth going there as tourists and finding jobs since this season seems to be an advantage knowing people move from 1 company to another. I am a trainer in a BPO company in Manila & my boyfriend is also a trainer/learning design specialist in a telecom company in NZ. I have 8 years working experience & he has 15 years.
> 
> Do you know any headhunters (free/paid) who can help us when we get there since agencies do not reply to our applications bec we are not yet there. Thank you again for your time & I hope to get feedback from you on my follow up questions.


Hi, hope my suggestion is worth it ..

there are merits to coming here, such as those interested can put you at the top of the list, as you can be reached for an interview. And of late, a lot of recruiters are ok doing Skype interviews .. 

For headhunters, we don't recommend any here, but a simple google search will return a lot of results.

Note that while it is ok to pay for placement, in Philippines, in Singapore, it is discouraged.

A point to consider - most of the agents don't reply, simply because they don't have a role for you - they get flooded with hundreds of applicants, so much so, not many agencies even acknowledge receipt, unless you are in the most desired candidate list.

Good luck


----------



## mmjm (Dec 3, 2012)

*thank you*

Hi,

Thank you so much for your answers. You have been very helpful. I will check some other options we have and hopefully we can have everything planned before the end of this year. I think planning is the key here. Thank you again


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

_since agencies do not reply to our applications._

1. When they see a foreign phone prefix, typically it goes to back burner unless you have the required exact skills for an urgent position in their folder. 

2. Recommend that you call a few recruiters and review these responses on positions available in your partner's specific field (since he has senior role experience). Ask for feedbacks on the various industries that offered previous positions etc. Ensure you speak to the right person in charge or else you will be on hold---- for a while. 

Arriving empty without an offer reduces your negotiations level and maximizes risks of not landing a job, and dwindles your savings ---on cold calls and expenses. 

Rental cost is high. Without a work pass will limit your housing choices since LL usually ask your legal contract status in Singapore.


----------

